# Shin Splints, I think...



## luigi_m_ (May 10, 2006)

At least 90% of the running I do is on grass/mud (30 minutes a day with sprinting), and I try to avoid running on tarmac to avoid getting shin splints. But, I skatedboard for about 2 hours every day, and I've really been feeling pains in my shins lately, as well as the soles of my feet. I think the pains in my shins are splints, and if they are, how can I make them go away? :ticked: 

Are there any special socks I can wear in my trainers and skating shoes that can minimise the damage? Also, what is the scientific description of a shin splint, as I don't actually know what they physicially are...


----------



## Lisa (May 10, 2006)

First off I would go and see a doctor and have him diagnose you properly before treating yourself.  It is useless to treat your pain by guessing what it is, it could lead you to do more damage then good.

So, go see your doc and get his advice.  I have heard of shin splint compressive sleeves (see link here) but like any other medical product they shouldn't be used without the guidance of your physician.

The important thing with shin splints is rest and then building the strength to avoid getting them again.  Here is an article on shin splints with some preventative exercises and some exercises to build up the area.

Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Tarot (May 10, 2006)

If it is, you'll have to work on strengthing that muscle.  Which you can do by standing with your feet shoulder width apart.  Then just lifting your toes and tapping them.  I started doing this as part of my warm up before a run and it helped me a great deal.


----------



## MJS (May 10, 2006)

I'm certainly no expert on running or shin splints, but I do know that having a good pair of running shoes is important.  I'd suggest a store that specializes in sportswear.  Having someone who can show you a shoe that'll fit your needs, compared to going to the mall and talking to the 17yr old that cares more about not being there, instead of selling you a quality shoe.

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 10, 2006)

Ice.  Stretch.  Strengthen.


----------



## liuseongsystem (May 10, 2006)

when i was in the military, we all got shin splints, from a lot of marching, running, and humping.  when they hurt take it easy for a day to two and go back to training after it subsides.

we never had any treatment for it except rest.

ice is good in the first day, removes swelling.
stretching will help recover.

what they are are tiny hairline fractures or stress.  could also just soreness from the muscles pulling hard on the condoyles also.

it will go away if you keep up your training with adequate rest periods.

the legs become strong enough to take the stress of your body movement, eventually.


----------

